# Science fiction/fantasy movies/tv shows vs. novels (and comic books)



## The_African (Jul 2, 2010)

Am I the only one who thinks that a boring novel is still a lot more interesting than a boring movie or tv show? I think, for me, it's because you have to imagine everything that the narrator is describing in a novel but with tv/movies, it's all laid out for you and if the special effects, acting etc. are bad or uninteresting, it ruins the story. I tried watching LOTR, Prince Caspian and Harry Potter online, they weren't very interesting although I'll probably finish them later. I hope I'll like fantasy novels (I haven't read many as an adult) more than I like most fantasy movies.

I like the majority of science fiction novels I've read but I can think of a lot of sci-fi movies that bored me. Still, I like sci-fi movies more than fantasy ones. I love al but one of the graphic novels I've read (Angel : After the Fall : First Night), only because it was too short and the artwork was horrible.


----------



## j d worthington (Jul 3, 2010)

Oh, I'd concur that a boring sff novel is still much better than a _boring_ sff film... the latter of which can quickly drive me to thoughts of murder and mayhem. This is not, however, to say that there aren't excellent films or television shows in these genres, as there obviously are (and have been since the silent era). Some may even top all but a handful of great sff literature (though I know that sentence is heresy; even I'd turn myself in were I not the one making the statement).

Other than that, I'm not sure where to go with this, really, unless you had a bit broader discussion in mind....?


----------



## J Riff (Jul 3, 2010)

Mmm. I can't continue a badly-written book of any kind, but an awful movie requires little to no effort to watch, so one can always be content with sagely analyzing it's ineptitude while enjoying the expensive special FX. 
 Th bulk of SciFi seems to have sacrificed the story in favor of action-movie dynamics.


----------



## Doctor Crankenstein (Jul 3, 2010)

It's much more fun to sit there and laugh at and make fun of a crappy movie for a couple of hours than slog your way through an utterly terrible book.

Plan 9 from outer space?


----------



## j d worthington (Jul 3, 2010)

I must admit that, after numerous attempts, I've never managed to make it through more than about 20 minutes of that film. Too much tooth enamel being chipped.....


----------



## The_African (Jul 3, 2010)

I'd like to think I could finish any SFF book if there was nothing else. Parts of As I Lay Dying and This Side of Paradise were almost depressing but I always say that fantasy/sci-fi stimulates your imagination more than mainstream literature. I love reading and don't consider myself to be a tough critic. 

I can also read a book over and over again but some of my favorite movies will never be like the first time I saw them.


----------

